
What Happens When You Don’t Pay a Hospital Bill - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/08/medical-bill-debt-collection/596914/
======
gwbas1c
In my case I just had to get my insurance company involved. The insurance
company had to call the hospital few times to "remind" them that they weren't
supposed bill me for certain items, per their contract with the hospital.

In other cases I just wrote on the bill, in big fat marker, "bill my
insurance." The bill very quickly went away. (And I got a much more reasonable
bill for my co-pay.)

